# Dezimalstellen



## albec (20. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich arbeite zum ersten mal mit VB 2005 und komme bei den Dezimal stellen schon nicht weiter, aber vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch helfen.

Also ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte mittels Textbox einen Wert an ein Label weitergeben. Dabei soll aber, da ich dies für kaufmännisches Rechnen brauche bei einer Ganzzahl (z.B. 100) ,00 angehängt werden, sprich es sollte dann im Label so aussehen: 100,00.

Irgendjemand ne Idee, wie das gehen könnte? Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## wincnc (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo, dafür kannst Du die Format Funktion benutzen.


```
Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Label1.Text = Format(TextBox1.Text, "Currency")
        'oder
        'Label1.Text = Format(TextBox1.Text, "Standard")
    End Sub
```


----------



## albec (21. Mai 2006)

Vielen Dank, hat wunderbar funktioniert!


----------



## VBMichi (21. Mai 2006)

Ich persönlich würde das Problem so lösen:

Du hast auf deiner Form eine Textbox (Text1) , ein Label (Label1) und ein CommandButton (Command1).
Wenn man den CommandButton betätigt, wird die Zahl aus der Textbox auf das Label übertragen und formatiert.
Das würde so aussehen:


```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
    Label1.Caption = Text1.Text
    Label1.Caption = Format(Label1.Caption, "#,##0.00")
End Sub
```

Falls du noch möchtest das überprüft wird ob in der Textbox wirklich eine Zahl steht kannst du einfach noch eine Abfrage mit Fehlermeldung dazu bauen. Ungefähr so:


```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
  If IsNumeric(Text1.Text) Then
    Label1.Caption = Text1.Text
    Label1.Caption = Format(Label1.Caption, "#,##0.00")
  Else
    MsgBox "Es kann nur mit Zahlen gerechnet werden."
  End If
End Sub
```

Gruß


----------



## albec (23. Mai 2006)

Danke für diese Information mit Abfrage, die konnte ich auch gut gebrauchen.


----------

